# 2 Monitore am PC: Getrennte Sound Einstellungen?



## Noctai (19. November 2013)

Hallo

Ich hätte eine mehr oder weniger komplizierte Frage, ich versuche es einfach mal zu beschreiben was ich von euch wissen will^^

Also Ich habe zwei Monitore an meinem Rechner angeschlossen. Der 1. Monitor ist ein PC Monitor der via DVI Kabel, mit meinem 
PC/Grafikkarte verbunden ist. Der 2. Monitor ist mein Fernsehr also TV via HDMI der auch an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen ist.  
Funktioniert auch alles, alles via AMD Catalysator eingestellt, so das ich auch beide Monitore im Betrieb nutzen kann. Soweit so gut.

Nun möchte ich folgendes, das ich getrennten Sound habe. Sprich auf dem einen Monitor in dem Fall der TV , z.B. ein Youtube Video gucke (der Sound kommt da ja via HDMI aus den TV Boxen)
Aber auf dem PC Bildschirm wo ich z.b gerade ein Game zocke, soll halt nur der Spiel Sound kommen (also über die PC Boxen). Ist das irgendwie möglich? beides einzustellen bzw zu kombinieren? Könnt ihr damit was anfangen?

Weil so muss ich mich,wenn ich über die Systemsteuerung, in den Sound Einstellungen bin, für eins entscheiden.Also entweder soll das Audio Signal aus den PC Lautsprechern kommen oder Aus den Monitor Boxen vom TV/HDMI.

Hoffe ich habe mich einigermaßen gut ausgedrückt  Da ich auf dem Gebiet PC AUDIO auf dem Schlauch stehe, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen. Hab derartiges noch nicht gefunden hier.

gruß

Noctai


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

Du könntest versuchen, zuerst zB das Game zu starten, DANACH dann in der Systemsteuerung bei Hardware&Sound/Sound dann umzustellen auf HDMI und erst dann das Video zu starten. Allerdings versteh ich den Sinn nicht so ganz, denn wenn Du eh beides mitkriegen willst, kannst Du es doch gleich auch beides über die gleichen Boxen ausgeben... ^^


----------



## Noctai (20. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du könntest versuchen, zuerst zB das Game zu starten, DANACH dann in der Systemsteuerung bei Hardware&Sound/Sound dann umzustellen auf HDMI und erst dann das Video zu starten. Allerdings versteh ich den Sinn nicht so ganz, denn wenn Du eh beides mitkriegen willst, kannst Du es doch gleich auch beides über die gleichen Boxen ausgeben... ^^



Danke für deine Rückmeldung, werde es so mal versuchen. Und klar könnte ich auch einfach über ein und die selben Boxen den Sound ausgeben, aber ich wollte in dem Fall den TV Monitor eher so nebenbei mit bekommen, der steht auch ein ganzes stück abwärts,würde mir halt so besser gefallen. Also so als wenn man halt nebenbei den TV laufen hat im Hintergrund. Wenn beides aus den selben Boxen kommt werde ich schneller abgelenkt. Ist ne komische sache ich weiß  ist also auch eher ein Luxus Problem^^


----------

